
Scrape Hotel Data from Booking.com - Benfromparis
https://blog.apify.com/crawling-booking-com-47511a59eef
======
Benfromparis
I'm a bit surprise that a well-known company publicly assume to crawler and
workaround bot protection solutions.

Crawling is against Booking CGU : "Our Trip Service is made available for
personal and non-commercial use only. Therefore, you are not allowed to re-
sell, deep-link, use, copy, monitor (e.g. spider, scrape), display, download
or reproduce any content or information, software, reservations, tickets,
products or services available on our Platform for any commercial or
competitive activity or purpose."

